# Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht haltet ihr mich für verrückt denn ich will eine starke Pumpe in meinem Teich die eine Fontäne zwischen 5 und 10 Metern erzeugt. 

Ist das eigentlich als Privat-mensch finanziell realisierbar ???

Hat jemand erfahrung mit solch einer Pumpe ??? Bitte mich beraten !!!

Und ist eine solche Fontäne in einem normalen Gartenteich erigentlich realisierbar ????

Vielen Dank wenn ihr euch mit meinem Lebenstraum beschäftigt !!!


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo Computertod95, 

klar sind hier alle etwas :crazy aber Dein Idee kannst Du Dir doch eigentlich selber beantworten. Und wirst dann feststellen, das es vermutlich ein Traum bleiben wird. 

- Dein Teich hat 1500 liter laut Profil
- hast Du eine Idee, wieviel liter bei so einer 10 meter Hohen Fontäne gerade in der Luft sind ? ... da macht es einmal schmatz und Dein Teich ist leer ! 
- Welche Wassermenge wird bei einem so kleinen Teich überhaupt noch auf der Teichfläche wieder ankommen und nicht vom Wind über den Rand verweht. 
- Wieviel Wasser wird da so im Durschnitt mehr verdunsten ? 
- Was halten wohl die Fische davon ? 
- Was sagen die Nachbarn zu den Wassertropfen im Garten und zu der nicht unerheblichen Lärmbelästigung ? 
- Selbst große öffentliche Fontänen laufen nur selten ganzjährig / ganztägig und teilweise werden Sie nur zu besonderen Ereignissen installiert. 
- Die Pumpe die z.B. die 30 meter Fontäne zum Aaseefest (dort findet das diesjährige Teichtreffen statt)  antreibt hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 45 kW !!!  

Also vom finanziellen Aspekt des Stromverbrauches und der erforderlichen Pumpentechnik mal abgesehen wohl eher was für den Besitzer eines Sees, als denn für einen Teich in der von Dir angegebenen Größe. 

Aber Träumen darf man ja mal  

Gruß Wolf


----------



## lambojaeger (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

das Mindestmaß an Fontänenhöhe 5,50 m bringt dir diese Pumpe:http://www.importstation.de/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=450


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

JA ich glaub die Nachbarn freuen sich ....

Vielen Dank für den Link zur Pumpe ...... vielleicht entscheide ich mich für diese

Ich freue mich auf weitere Links ......


----------



## Meisterjäger (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*


Hast Du ehrlich nur 1500l im Teich, oder hast Du dich vertippt???


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Ja grob geschätzt 1500 Liter kann ja mal ein paar Fotos hochladen ist ein relativ  kleiner Teich weil wir auch noch nen Swimming-Pool im Garten haben der auch Platz braucht....


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hier sind die Bilder :

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873246/10.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873253/1.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873269/2.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873287/3.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873300/4.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873320/5.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873362/7.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873378/8.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873387/9.jpg.html


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*



Computertod95 schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder :
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1873246/10.jpg.html
> 
> ...




SORRY Das es manchmal lange dauert bis die Bilder geladen sind


----------



## Meisterjäger (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Also mal zum verdeutlichen...
10m sind ungefähr die Höhe eines dreigeschossigen Hauses!

Und bei Deiner Teichgröße und ein wenig Wind ist in null komma nix, kein Wasser mehr im Teich, wie Wolf schon erwähnte!
Selbst die 5,50m der unten erwähnten Pumpe sind schon seehr viel!

Probier einfach mal mit nem Gartenschlauch und Düse aus... 
Ich glaub, die 5,50m schafft der auch mit Leitungsdruck, dann hast Du zumindest schon mal einen optischen Eindruck von dem Ganzen...


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Der Teich ist direkt neben dem Balkon 

Bei entsprechender Wasserzufuhr und der richtigen Windrichtung spart ihr euch die Dusche. 

Ansonsten - siehe Wuzzel + Meisterjäger - wird es wohl ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Und wenn ich die oben erwähnte Pumpe verwenden würde. (http://www.importstation.de/index.ph...&productId=450) Hätte ich da auch die Möglichkeit die Pumpe zu regulieren stufenlos über Fernbedienung z.b. nur 1m 2m 3m 4,67m und 5,50m ???

Die Pumpe müsste also stufenlos über Fernbedienung dimmbar sein !!!!

Gibt es da nichts was man zwischen Steckdose und Stecker steckt wie eine Funksteckdose nur dimmbar ?????


----------



## T.I. (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Google bringt die Erlösung.

Allerdings schliesse ich mich Wuzzel und Eugen an, bei einem Windstoss ist Ruck-Zuck der Teich leer und der Balkon unter Wasser.


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Lasst das mit der Überschwemmung mal schön meine Sache sein.....

ABER: Ist so ein stinknormaler Funkdimmer dafür überhaupt geeignet ???
Ich hab da gelesen/gehörte das man da spezielle Drehzahlsteller für Pumpen benötigt oder lieg ich da falsch....?????


----------



## Uli (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

hi,
ich denke das ne 30 meter fontäne kein problem bei deiner teichgroesse waere.warum willst du denn dimmen?
gruß uli


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*



Computertod95 schrieb:


> Lasst das mit der Überschwemmung mal schön meine Sache sein.....



Dann erklär uns mal, wie Du Deine Sache in den Griff bekommst, denn dann lösen wir in nullkommanix die restlichen Probleme.  

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## hipsu (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

hier werden wohl manche übermütig?  Also schon ne 2m-Fontaine wäre riesig für deinen Teich, aber mehr............ neeee das klappt net........ mach 1m oder so das geht vieleicht noch gut ohne das dein Teich gleich leer ist! 


MfG Benny


----------



## simon (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

ja servus computertod
das is ja mal überhaupt kein problem
das man da erstnoch fragen muss
da kaufste dir bei  ebay ne alte feuerwehrpumpe+nen c-rohr incl.spritze
dann machste mitte teich nen 2,50-3m 10x10cm leimholzbalken senkrecht rein
daran mit 2 spanngurten die spritze,schlach anschliesen an spritze+pumpe
pumpe loslaufen lassen und dich 1-2min erfreuen
je nach druck könnte das aber auch ne 50 meter fontäne werden,also erst beim luftfahrtsamt genehmigung einholen  sonst taucht evt. das cia oder fbi  auf
gruss simon


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Sagt mal macht es Spaß mich zu verarschen????

Auf solche art von Hilfe kann ich verzichten !!!!!

Ich mache die fontäne ja wenn dann nur an Geburtstagen oder sonstigen Feiern mal für 5 min an um die Gäste zu beeindrucken und in 5 min ist noch kein Teich leer ....

AUßERDEM LAUTETE DIE FRAGE WAS FÜR DREHZAHLSTELLER ICH VERWENDEN SOLL UND NICHT WIE BRINGT MAN MICH ZUM LACHEN !!!

WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL !!!!

evilevilevilevil


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Der schlauste in diesem Forum ist lambojaeger 

VON DEM KÖNNT IHR EUCH MAL NE SCHEIBE ABSCHNEIDEN !!! UND ZWAR ALLE !!![

DER FACKET NICHT LANG SONDERN ANTWORTET AUF MEINE FRAGE !!!!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo PCtod,
der heißt Thomas


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

na und


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

andere meinen wohl hier ist ein läster forum und sie sinds ja ober Klasse und sooooooo schlau und ich bin ja ne Niete hab keine Plan oder so


----------



## Uli (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

hi,
warum bist du denn so zickig?diskutiere doch bitte einfach vernünftig weiter.
gruß uli


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Lieber PC Tod ! 

Du hast eine ordentliche Antwort von mir und anderen bekommen. 
Wenn Du alle Bedenken in den Wind schiesst, aber selber dann doch keine Lösung präsentieren kannst, dann erwarte doch nicht das Dich dann noch jemand ernst nimmt. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

würd ich ja gerne   der eine Knallkörper schreibt das ich mir a feruerwehrpumpe kaufen soll und mir eine Genehmigung besorgen soll weil sonst des CIA kommt des ist doch unterste Schublade sowas oder sag ich das er sich statt seinem Auto lieber nen Panzer kaufen soll und damit den Feldweg entlang fahren ???

Sie sind ja vernünftig gegen sie hab ich ja gar nichts.....

Aber solche Angeben regen mich auf denk ihr alle ich verarsch euch oder was ??

MEINE FRAGEN SIND ALLE ERNST GEMEINT UND MÜSSEN NICHT INS LÄCHERLICHE GEZOGEN WERDEN !!!!


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

KÖNNEN WIR JETZT BITTE WIEDER VERNÜNFTIG MITEINANDER UMGEHEN WIE ERWACHSENE UND NICHT WIE KINDERGARTENKINDER ????

ALSO NOCHMAL:

Was soll ich zum dimmen verwenden?? (es muss über Funk gehen auf jede Fall)


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Gerne und vernünftig : 
Also wie bekommst Du das Problem mit der Überschwemmung und dem Teichleerlaufen in den Griff ? 
Wenn die Frage gelöst ist finden wir ein Problem mit dem dimmen ! Versprochen ! 
Aber die Frage lässt sich eben nichtz lösen und somit erübrigt sich alles weitere, selbst bei nur kurzem Betrieb. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Uli (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

oki,
die leute werden sich ja wohl jetzt mit solchen äusserungen zurück halten.ich denke auch das ne 2-3 meter fontäne bei der teichgrösse ausreichen ist und du damit auch schon freunde und bekannte beeindrucken kannst.
gruß uli


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Wieso schieben wir das Problem doch mal beiseite wie schon weiter oben erwähnt läuft die pumpe dann vielleicht mal 5min und das vielleicht 4 mal im Jahr und sonst läuft diese Fontäne gedimmt auf 1 bis 2 Meter und sollte es immernoch nicht gehen bau ich das ganze einfach in unseren Swimming-Pool.


----------



## Ernie (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo PC tod, 

jetzt überleg doch mal, ob eine Pumpe mit 2 Metern erstmal nicht ausreicht.
Probier die Höhe mal mit einem einfachen __ Wasserschlauch aus.




Die vorgeschlagene Pumpe vom Thomas macht laut 
Herstellerangaben einen Durchlass von 5500 Litern pro Stunde.

geteilt durch 60 Minuten sind das knapp 92 Liter pro Minute.

Wenn es etwas windig ist ( wirklich nur etwas ) und du nur 5 Minuten 
deine Pumpe betreibst, hast du ca.4460 Liter durchgepumpt.

Das ist 1/3 deines Teichvolumens!!! 
Es kommt bei Wind nur etwas in den Teich zurück.

Es ist wirklich zu überlegen, ob dann eine Pumpe, 
die "nur" 2 Meter hoch pumpt nicht doch sinnvoller ist.

Denk bitte auch an deine Fische, was das für Stress für die ist.
Auf einmal so eine Strömung.

Ich will Dir nix vorschreiben ( kann ich ich auch nicht ).

Nur überlege es bitte nochmals in einen ruhigen Moment.

Willst Du es trotzdem, wird dir sicher jemand versuchen noch was 
zum Dimmen vorzuschlagen.

P.S. wie ist eigentlich dein richtiger Name ???


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hi.

Ums mal kurz zu machen - wenn man eine 15 oder 30m hohe Fontäne gen Himmel schießen will - wieviel Wasser wird da wohl unterwegs sein?
Und wieviel bleibt den 3 Koi und 18 Goldfischen dann noch zum "Schuppen feucht halten"?
In 1500Liter gehören eigentlich weder Koi, noch soviele Goldfische. Wenn Du wieder ein wenig abgekühlt bist, denk mal in Ruhe darüber nach. 
Anschließend empfehle ich eine Lektüre der Fachbeiträge, denn nur so wirst Du verstehen, warum hier solche Antworten kommen.
 Der Teich bedarf aus meiner Sicht u.a. einer neuen Kapillarsperre. 


Die von "lambojäger" genannte Pumpe hat eine Maximale Förderhöhe von 5,5m - d.h. aber nicht, dass die Fontaine 5,5m hoch geht, sondern das bei 5,5m Höhe aus einem Schlauch NICHTS mehr kommen würde. 
Die Schwerkraft zieht Dir das Wasser als Fontäne schon viel früher runter..... 

Im übrigen: Große und fette Schrift bedeutet im Internet schreien. Und wie heißt es dann so schön? "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus."
An Deiner Stelle würde ich diese überdimensionale Idee ad acta legen und mich um einen kleine Pumpe samt Aufsatz kümmern. Davon hast Du dann auch außerhalb irgendwelcher Geburtstage etwas.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Zum Thema pumpe dimmen benutze einfach die Forensuche, da gibt es schon viele gute Beiträge. 
Auch wenn es sich kaum lohnt Nebenprobleme zu lösen, solange das Hauptproblem da ist. 
Heike bringt es mit der kleinen Rechnung auf den Punkt. 
Dem bleibt nur hinzuzufügen, das die Pumpe den von Dir gewünschten Effekt trotzdem nicht bringen wird. 
Dein Teich hat ganz andere Probleme, die Du an vorderster Front angehen solltest. 
Ufergestaltung (blanke Folie), Filterung (grünes Wasser) und fehlende Bepflanzung, oder nur sehr dürftige Bepflanzung, um mal drei davon zu nennen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Computertod95 (13. Apr. 2009)

dies ist keine überdimensionale idee warum kann man nicht eine starke Pumpe verwenden und Dimmen auf 1-2 METER 

Weil ich nehm doch keine mini Pumpe ja mit der ich dann immer volllast betrieb machen muss damit ich auf 2 Meter komm .........

Da nehm ich lieber eine starke Pumpe mit der ich dann eine höhere Fontäne mahcen kann wenn ich will

DER Teich befindet sich ja noch in Bau .......

Da kann man nicht erwarten das er 100 Prozentig ist

Was sollen wir denn machen das Wasser bleibt immer grün .....
Ein paar hilfreiche Tipps wären nicht schlecht !!!

edit by Frank: Ich habe die drei Beiträge mal zusammengeführt. Bitte benutz die "Andern" Funktion, dann bleibt es ein bisschen übersichtlicher.


----------



## Meisterjäger (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

@Computertod:
Komm mal in de Chat: Teichgeplauder, da können wir in echtzeit mal ein wenig plaudern, in aller Ruhe!!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Ich hab da noch eine Idee 

 wie man dem Wind entgegentreten könne.

Einfach eine 5 oder eben 10m hohe mit 1 oder 2m Durchmesser Plexiglasröhre in den Teich senkrecht stellen wenn mal der Besuch kommt und dann klappts doch prima mit der Fontainer und niemand wird nass.

Ebenfalls würde ich eine ordentliche Beleuchtung von unten epfehlen, evtl. 500 W Strahler - dann ist die Fontaine noch viel imposanter


----------



## Dr.J (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo ComputerTod,

wissen denn eigentlich deine Eltern (du bist ja erst 13 Jahre) von diesem Vorhaben und sind sie damit einverstanden? Bevor du so eine Aktion durchziehst, egal ob sie bei 1500 Liter Sinn macht oder nicht, sollte das Umfeld (Eltern, Nachbarn,....) mit einbezogen werden.


----------



## geecebird (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Sorry, ich musste dieses Youtube Video dazu posten :O)

Vielleicht willst du ja sowas bauen??? *frechgrins*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6bMxm0eIGo&feature=related


----------



## hipsu (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Lol, so eine Fontaine will ich auch im Teich haben 

Da machts einmal kurz schlürf und leer ist der teich 

MfG Benny


----------



## Klausile (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hallo computertod95, 

um zum Thema dimmen der Pumpe zurück zu kommen.
Dimmen, oder besser regeln, kannst du nur eine Pumpe die einen Asynchron Motor hat. Das sind in der Regel Pumpen die sich in einer anderen Preisklasse bewegen.
Mit dem Funkdimmer kannst du nur "ohmsche Lasten" dimmen. Also keinen normalen Pumpen-Motor.
Teichpumpen sind darauf ausgelegt eine große Wassermenge zu bewegen, dabei bauen sie aber nur wenig Druck auf. Also wenn Pumpe, dann keine Teichpumpe.
Ich habe mal mit meiner Gartenpumpe, die eine Förderhöhe von 48 Metern hat (Druck 4,8 bar) an einem 1/2 " Schlauch ausprobiert wie hoch ist damit spritzen kann, ich denke mal senkrecht hat es für gerade mal 8 oder 10 Meter gereicht und das nur mit einer sehr kleinen Düse.
Also ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das dein Vorhaben mit normalen, bezahlbaren Mitteln nicht realisierbar ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Computertod95 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

SUCHE DRINGEND MITTEL GEGEN GRÜNES WASSER !!!!

Bitte um Tipps !!!


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hi..

jetzt wirds spassig...


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

@sven 
Deine Fontäne ist nur breit und nicht hoch !  

@computertod 
sei so nett und lies mal was Annett geschrieben hat und nimm es Dir zu Herzen, dann ist Deine Frage mit dem grünen Wasser vermutlich auch schon von selber beantwortet. Du solltest auch mit 13 Jahren schon so erwachsen sein, Antworten verstehen und auswerten zu können und Deinen Nutzen daraus ziehen. 
Das Leben und auch das Forum ist kein Ponyhof... ein bisschen musst Du auch schon selber aktiv werden und zu aller Anfang bei so einem komplexen Thema wie der Teich erst mal viel lesen lesen lesen. 

@jochen 
leider scheint in den meisten Schulen die Medienkompetenz im Lehrplan nicht so weit oben stehen. 
Somit sollten wir es vielleicht einem 13 jährigen verzeihen, wenn der Einstieg in ein vielleicht für Ihn neues Medium etwas holprig ist, von daher mach ich auch nicht spaßig weiter.  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## hipsu (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hi,

wenn er nunmal ernst reden will dann würde ich sagen machen wir das auch 

ALso daher, vergiss das mit der Rießenfontaine, weil:

-Pumpe + Dimmer viel zu teuer (vorallendingen für einen 13-jährigen)

-Teich zu klein

-Lärmbelästigung, es beschweren sich die Nachtbarn

-Bei Wind Teich leer und Fische auf dem Trocknen, auch wenns nur kurz läuft!

-Beim Aufprall des Wassers der Fontaine auf die Wasseroberfläche werden deine Pflanzen kaputt gehen, die Zerreisen, brechen ab usw.

-kompletter Dreck vom Boden würde aufgewirbelt werden, das Gefällt werder den Fischen noch denen die sie betrachten wollen!

Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Probleme die mit einer Rießenfontaine auftreten werden aber das reicht erstmal, also lass es lieber sein :beeten

MfG Benny


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Moin,

ich sach nur:

Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.

Wenn jemand schon "Computertod" heißt, sollte er wohl besser in dem Gewerbe weitermachen und nicht versuchen auch noch Teich, Garten und alles andere platt zu machen.

Mal ehrlich, das Ding gefällt mir, hätte ich auch nicht viel besser machen können...

Die Winterruhe ist vorbei, jetzt wirds wieder lustig,
Computertod mach weiter so...

@ all: Ich hoffe doch nicht, daß sich jemand über diese wertvollen Beiträge lustig macht ??


----------



## Starvalley (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

`Tschuldigung, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sagen muss, aber:

Das is ja nun mal endlich ein geiler Threat hier. Bis jetzt fasziniert er mich!
Bin echt baff! :shock

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas


----------



## geecebird (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> @sven
> Deine Fontäne ist nur breit und nicht hoch !



Wolf, das ist nicht ganz richtig, wenn die das Wasser nach oben schießen, hört es sich vor Ort nach einer Explosion an und das Wasser spritzt dann wirklich rund 10-15 Meter hoch ;o) Aber breit isse auch *lach* Diese "Explosionen" schaffen die mit dicken Rohren und schiessen das Wasser regelrecht mit Luftdruck hoch. Da war mal ein Bericht auf N24 oder DMAX, sehr interessante Technik und ein Mordsaufwand zum Warten.


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*



Computertod95 schrieb:


> SUCHE DRINGEND MITTEL GEGEN GRÜNES WASSER !!!!
> 
> Bitte um Tipps !!!



My name is Eugen.

Der beste Tip gg. "grünes Wasser" ist Pflanzen pflanzen.
Vorallem submerse Wasserpflanzen. 

Grüße nach Rödental (einer meiner früheren Wohnorte )


----------



## Pauli06 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Hi PC Tot,
haste den letzten Beitrag von Sven gelesen, ich denk das war ganz nützlich.

Grünes Wasser hatte ich im Frühjahr auch schon oft, das kommt teilweise vom Blütenstaub und ich denke durch den Winter da tut sich im Wasser ja nicht viel. Später ist es wieder besser geworden.
Aber ohne Teichtechnik wirst du nie ganz klares Wasser bekommen.
Gruß Inge


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*



Pauli06 schrieb:


> Grünes Wasser hatte ich im Frühjahr auch schon oft, das kommt teilweise vom Blütenstaub und ich denke durch den Winter da tut sich im Wasser ja nicht viel. Später ist es wieder besser geworden.
> Aber ohne Teichtechnik wirst du nie ganz klares Wasser bekommen.
> Gruß Inge



Hi Inge,

grünes Wasser hatte ich noch NIE, trotz Blütenstaub und aktuell viele Blütenblätter von Nachbars Kirschbäumen.
Und im Winter tut sich im Wasser sehr wohl was,wenn du die entsprechenden UW-Pflanzen hast.
Und ganz klares Wasser ohne Teichtechnik ?
Aber hallo, das geht locker und zwar schon seit Jahren (zumindest bei mir  )

Meine Technik heißt : Pflanzen pflanzen und zwar ohne Töpfe, damit die Wurzeln auch an das Wasser kommen


----------



## Computertod95 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Das sind schon mal gut Tipps !!!!!

Vielen Dank an alle die etwas sinnvolles Beigetragen haben !!! Die auch zum Thema passend waren !!!
(Was man ja nicht von jedem sagen kann....)


----------



## MarcusNham (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesige Fontäne im Gartenteich*

Moin zusammen,
für die Fontaine am besten mal in den Herrenhäuser Gärten (Hannover) die Technik anschauen. Da braucht man nen großen Garten für ;-)
Aber macht eine Höhe bis 80 Meter möglich (bei Windstille).
mal eben Zitat von der Webseite:
Eine der Hauptattraktionen des Großen Gartens und unumstrittener Mittelpunkt des Nouveau Jardin ist die "Große Fontäne". Sie wurde bereits um 1700 erbaut und schleuderte nach anfänglichen Problemen mit der Wasserzufuhr erstmals 1721 ihr Wasser 36 Meter hoch. Nachdem die Technik weiter verbessert wurde, erreichte der Strahl 1856 schon 56 Meter und kann heute bei Windstille bis 80 Metern hoch springen. 
Das Wasser der Großen Fontäne wird durch einen 4 Millimeter breiten, kreisförmigen Schlitz gepresst und erreicht dabei eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von 140 Stundenkilometern. Da der Wasserstrahl hohl ist, schießt die Fontäne stündlich nur rund 500 Kubikmeter Wasser in die Höhe.

gruß Marcus.


----------

